# How much have your fees gone up on Maui for 2010, due to property taxes?



## rickandcindy23 (Nov 8, 2009)

I ask the question because we just bought a week on Maui, oceanfront (no beach) unit, generic resort, and it seems to me that our fees are very reasonable for the size and quality of the unit (less than $1,300).  Westin owners had huge increases supposedly due to taxes.  

Just wondering if anyone that owns at the generic resorts has had a recent increase that is being blamed on property taxes.  I knew Maui raised the property taxes about 3 years ago, which had us all up in arms.


----------



## Kauai Kid (Nov 8, 2009)

The generic Maui Schooner rates hardly moved up for 2010 in part because the board of directors sued the county, and won, for overvaluation of the property.  We are facing a potential special assessment on the order of 2K/wk for upgrades if the owners approve.

$1300 is a fair price.

We'll be there in Jan if you want me to check the place out.

Sterling


----------



## Cathyb (Nov 8, 2009)

At the Whaler in Kaanapali -- no mention of any changes on fees.  Of course we have been paying $5000/yr  for about 3 years now for the major garage renovation, front area redone and kitchens upgraded.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Nov 8, 2009)

Thanks, Sterling.  We actually checked out this resort 4 1/2 years ago, while we were on Maui. Some friends own there and love it, so we went by the resort, decided it would be a great resort to own someday, but I wanted a bargain, and the resale companies were asking way more than we were willing to pay.  Eventually, someone came along who really wanted to sell, and we got a bargain, every-other-year 2 bedroom unit.  

We owned at Gardens at West Maui for a few years and liked it fine, but I sold the week for what we paid, and that cleared the way for this purchase.  I am still so excited about it.  I cannot tell you how happy we are to have gotten this particular unit, and EOY is fine by us, because we go to Maui only even years, and this is an even year unit!  :whoopie: 

We go to Kauai odd years.  Someday, we will be like you and will go more than once a year.  We always spend two weeks at a time.  

Maybe Rick will drag me down to Mexico sometime, and maybe I will love it, but so far, it's Hawaii for us, and only those two islands.  I am in a rut!  Rick is all about trying a cruise, going to Mexico, going to Canada, but I am kind of stuck in my rut over here.


----------



## GaryDouglas (Nov 8, 2009)

The only thing concrete I've seen on this is from this posting from a Marriott thread. So, for this MM1 three bedroom unit, it went from $161 to $388. I assume by generic resorts, you are not referring to Marriott and Westin.



GregT said:


> Here's the MFs for my unit (a 3BR):
> 
> Fiscal Year Description Due Date Amount Due
> 2010 Reserve Fee 2010-01-08 197.13
> ...


----------



## jcbuncc (Nov 22, 2009)

*Westin Ka`anapali Ocean Resort Villas North*



rickandcindy23 said:


> I ask the question because we just bought a week on Maui, oceanfront (no beach) unit, generic resort, and it seems to me that our fees are very reasonable for the size and quality of the unit (less than $1,300).  Westin owners had huge increases supposedly due to taxes.
> 
> Just wondering if anyone that owns at the generic resorts has had a recent increase that is being blamed on property taxes.  I knew Maui raised the property taxes about 3 years ago, which had us all up in arms.



Speaking from Expierence with my resort in the title.  2007 = $1771 2008 = 1980 and now for 2009 a little 40% increase from 2007 at $2598.....2 bedroom l/0 with ocean "view"  Hurts a little more that I have never been there. 

And this year I had a trip planned with some friends for June to the New Mexico resort.  Swine Flu came along, we all decided not to go and I emailed the concerige, who had already email me about our upcoming trip, explaining that we want to cancel.  She wrote back the next day stating that she totally understood in the first paragraph, then the second paragraph stated she would take care of the cancellation.....then at the bottom of the third, apparently, was a number I had to call to cancel.  Well after reading 2 of the paragraphs I was happy it was done and never read that last line.  Now not only did I not use my trip, had paid my almost 2K in maintence fees last year, but I got screwed out of Points or Travel last year.  That is your Starwood Freddy Service award company for you.  

Ofcourse I take some of the blame but still.  I paid $52K for this place, have now paid 6K in maintenance fees and have all I have is a Gold Membership and 300K points to show for it....I am not a mathmetition but you can buy 1000K points to for $30.....Slightly frusterated in MD.


----------



## Kauai Kid (Nov 22, 2009)

None of my maintenance fees have increased for 2010 indicating the property tax has not increased either.     Property tax has always been a minor percentage of the total maintenance fee.

NaPali Kauai Club
Alii Kai II
Maui Schooner
Point @ Poipu


Sterling


----------



## dewey444 (Nov 30, 2009)

$1050 Maintenance & Taxes Hono koa has not gone up.


----------



## barefootnAR (Nov 30, 2009)

No fee increase at the Maui Schooner.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Dec 1, 2009)

dewey444 said:


> $1050 Maintenance & Taxes Hono koa has not gone up.



This is great news.  I wondered if Hono Koa's fees would be up this year.  We only just closed on our Koa unit, EOY, even years.  I had no idea if fees would go up because taxes are higher.

It seems that Consolidated reacted immediately at the increase in taxes, but perhaps Starwood didn't, and that is why fees are suddenly so high due to taxes.  Maybe owners are making up for years that didn't get paid.   

Very excited to stay at Hono Koa in 2012.  2010 we weren't planning to use, but I understand HTSE and Trading Places Maui will give us a bonus week for a deposit.  I think this is maybe the way to go with 2010's week.  I just need to get Consolidated to recognize us as owners.  That's the difficult part.


----------



## valbo97 (Dec 9, 2009)

*Maui Taxes*

I just returned from Maui and while there I was told by a specialist in timeshare resales that the Westin did not include the tax increase in last years taxes and this years included taxincrease for 2 years.
We own at Sands of Kahana and our property taxes are about $386 for a two bed and $400+ for a three bedroom. 

Maui is very bad for timeshare owners. Kauai considered a similar tax but did not pass it last year but may consider it this year.


----------



## Born2Travel (Dec 17, 2009)

*Not fees...*

Our fees don't go up because of taxes - we own two weeks and we end up paying taxes separtely for both properties.  Yes, I could add it to the fees and call it part of the "fee" but we are billed separately for both of them.


----------



## Kauai Kid (Dec 17, 2009)

Our taxes on 4 different condos on Hawaii are included in the maintenance fees.  No separate bill for property taxes.  If property taxes increase,  maintenance fees increase.

Sterling


----------



## GaryDouglas (Jan 1, 2010)

*Decreased my St/Fed Taxes*

Since the property taxes increased noticeably for 2010's maintenance fees for Maui Ocean Club (MOC/MMO), and by paying it on the 31st (a week early), I was able to save over $175 in income taxes for 2009.  I'd much rather use that money for my bar bill down by the pool than throwing it away on the government.  Might be a good thing to remember for those under similar circumstances next December...


----------

